# Pitmaker Smokers



## 1ray (Jun 29, 2014)

Dos any one know anything about pitmaker smokers would like to here all the good and bads


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the larger one. The Pitmaker Vault. I looked and studied hard before purchasing a new vertical. I narrowed it down to 3. Stumps, Spicewine and Pitmaker. In the end I chose the Pitmaker Vault. It is without question built as good as you can ever hope for. I had cooked on my offsets and a Backwoods vertical for years before moving to the Pitmaket vault. I can't say anything negative about it at all. It is a huge smoker with great capacity and holds heat outstanding. I have ran it both wet and dry and had no issues either way. I have also ran it at 550 degrees on several occasions to make pizza with no issue at all. I can tell you honestly that I have never been more pleased with any smoker. Not even my Jambo. The only negative that I can think of for some people would be the weight of the unit it's self. It's just shy of 1,000 pounds. To me that's a good thing. It tells you just how heavy duty this smoker is. It also detours theft. I cook on mine almost daily and I can not think of one complaint. You will not regret purchasing a vault or safe. They are second to none in my opinion.


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Here is my vault if this works.













image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Jul 3, 2014


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I would like to add one final thing. My second choice would have been the spicewine. They are also very well built smokers as well. But again I chose the Pitmaker Vault and have no regrets. It's a par excellent unit in every way that matters.


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Here are a few more shots of it. You can see how massive they are built. One piece of advice. Be sure to get the ball valve instead of the damper for the air control. It works much better and makes fine tuning simple.













image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Jul 3, 2014





[/IMG]0[/IMG]


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 3, 2014)

image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Jul 3, 2014





Not sure what happened.


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 3, 2014)

image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Jul 3, 2014





Having trouble loading pics. Sorry












image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Jul 3, 2014


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Here is some lamb and steaks I slow smoked over water last night in the Vault.


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 4, 2014)

image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Jul 4, 2014


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 4, 2014)

image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Jul 4, 2014


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry. I had a hard time posting the pics. It's my first attempt at it and I couldn't figure it out. I think I got it now. Again sorry for the cluttered post.


----------



## sgh1 (Jul 5, 2014)

image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Jul 5, 2014





Hers is a pork shoulder that I stuffed with bacon and sausage and cooked on the Vault.






[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## gotbbq (May 16, 2015)

View media item 394909
Flew to Houston to look at the pits at pitmaker.  Amazing facility, all made by hand.  Got my vault 3 weeks ago.  Unreal.  Great pit.  I have a Tejas and a Klose along with a BGE and 2 Bradleys.  This pit is really cool.  The Vault is the way to go.  Side view. Thanks to Victor, Pete and George.


----------

